# 8.1 prerelease i386 - sshd fails



## rdunkle (Jun 27, 2010)

Did an upgrade from 8.0 stable to 8.1 prerelease this morning.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD t30.test.com 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #1: Sun Jun 27 06:25:45 PDT 2010     
[email]d@t30.test.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Everything appears OK, except for ssh.

Starting sshd.

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Undefined symbol "ssh_compat13" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/sbin/sshd
/etc/rc.d/sshd: WARNING: failed to start sshd
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

How did you upgrade?

Did you also do installworld?


----------



## rdunkle (Jun 28, 2010)

I have done this for several years:

```
cvsup
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
Reboot into single user mode
mergemaster -p
make installworld
mergemaster
reboot
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

Remove any compiler options if you have them in /etc/make.conf and rebuild.


----------



## rdunkle (Jun 29, 2010)

I did another cvsup and build.
Same problem.  The only compile options I use are here, I also time
the builds.

`time sh -c 'make buildworld KERNEL_FLAGS=-j4 WORLD_FLAGS=-j4'`
and here:
`time sh -c 'make buildkernel KERNEL_FLAGS=-j4 WORLD_FLAGS=-j4'`
I still have the same problem with starting sshd.
I think the problem is here:

```
t30# ls -l /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  220020 Jun 27 06:42 /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
t30# ls -l /usr/sbin/sshd
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  233156 Jun 28 18:27 /usr/sbin/sshd
```
The timestamp for sshd is correct, how can the ld-elf.so.1 be timestamped from yesterday?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2010)

rdunkle said:
			
		

> I did another cvsup and build.
> Same problem.  The only compile options I use are here, I also time
> the builds.
> 
> `time sh -c 'make buildworld KERNEL_FLAGS=-j4 WORLD_FLAGS=-j4'`



Why not just
`# /usr/bin/time -h make -j4 buildworld`



> I still have the same problem with starting sshd.
> 
> ```
> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  220020 Jun 27 06:42 /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
> ...



From a PR, it looks like it's only installed if there's a difference.  Misleading, but not a problem.

Have you installed one of the openssh ports that may be broken?


----------



## rdunkle (Jun 30, 2010)

no openssh ports installed

I tried to see if I could compile again

```
cd /usr/src/libexec/rtld-elf
make clean
make
make install
```
That did not report errors or change the timestamp on ld-elf.so.1


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2010)

It doesn't look like rtld-elf to me, but something in sshd.  It's built from /usr/src/secure/usr.sbin/sshd/.


----------



## rdunkle (Jul 1, 2010)

I compiled and installed sshd.  Still have the same problem.
Looks like I will have to do a clean install from disk again.


----------



## LiSergey (Oct 9, 2012)

```
#cd /usr/src/kerberos5/
#make dekerberize
```
this helped.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Please look at the dates LiSergey, this thread is more than two years old.


----------



## LiSergey (Oct 9, 2012)

I self recently faced with this just the same issue.
I found an answer at another forum, and didn't find it here. why no to help anybody else who might have the same?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Just keep an eye on the dates.


----------

